# G-Power E93 M3 Detail (pic heavy)



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Here we have one of the most famous cars on the BMW tuning scene. She is an E93 M3 which has been designed to embarrass supercars. I know many modified cars get slated on here but i cannot stress enough that this car is different. The exterior modifications are for function, not visual impact.

For anyone who does not know this car she is a Space grey with Fox red leather convertible and here are a few teasers of the spec.
360 Forged Carbon Fibre wheels with painted magnesium barrels, full titanium Akrapovic exhaust system, Billstein PSS10 Coilovers, BMW performance steering wheel and G-Power SKII Supercharger.

This car has been prepared to a very high standard with no expense spared except for the appearance. The car's owner Taz openly admits to knowing nothing about cleaning his car correctly and gave me a simple instruction. "Just do everything and treat it as if it was your car, doing what you can in 5 days". Ended up being a little longer as i needed time for the wax coats to gas off between layering

Here we have a few pictures of the car upon arrival.










































































































































































































































































My first job was to pre-wash the exterior. I opted for a combination of Megs APC, valet pro snow foam (yes its in a Megs bottle because i dropped the VP one and it split) and CG Citrus shampoo










Obligatory foam shots, initial hit with a strong solution of the above products










































Foam after 5 minutes of dwelling time


























This was then rinsed










































My next job was to address the usual areas which generally get neglected by people other than DW members, using Megs APC and various Raceglaze brushes to agitate


































































































































































The exterior wash then foamed again, this time using a much more diluted solution of the same products










































































After rinsing the exterior i made a start on the engine bay using both Megs degreaser and APC to tackle the grime


















































































































I covered all the exposed electrics with aluminium foil and used a foam solution










































































The exterior was given another quick rinse


















It was then time to remove the wheels










The wheels were cleaned with bilberry and tyres were washed using Megs APC










Once dried I sealed the wheels with Gtechniq C5 wheel armour


















I then had to address the arches


















The arches were tackled with Megs degreaser and APC


















































The callipers were polished and sealed with Zaino Z2










This process was replicated on all four corners. The exterior was then given another rinse before being washed using the 2 bucket method and Swissvax Car Bath


























My next job was to give the exterior a once over with Autosmart Tardis, surprisingly n real Tar deposits considering the amount of track time and ¼ mile runs this car does


























Then using IronX


































































The remaining bonded contaminants were dealt with using Elite yellow clay and Dodo Juice Born to be slippy lube.


















































After claying she was lightly foamed once more










































She was then pat dried using a CG Wooly Mammoth drying towel










My next job was to get her into the garage and mask her up


































Next I took paint reading all over the car to see what I had to work with


























It was clear that all of the paint was original having had no repairs apart from the bootlid which has been painted at some point


















I really struggled to capture the imperfections in the photographs due to the grey paintwork. The neighbour's cat has made a terrible mess of most of the exterior paintwork, in addition to the usual scars acquired from poor wash technique added to the standard orange peel from the water based BMW paint. This is due to be taken care of with a wet sand in the spring to enable proper reflections


















The Scholl concepts range was to be the order of the day with my trusty 3M rotary. The RDS were dealt with using S3 gold on a spider sandwich pad, the whole car got several hits using S17+ also on a spider sandwich pad and then the whole finish was refined using S40 on a Farecla black pad


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

After several IPA wipe downs she was pulled outside and the tape was removed so these areas could be tackled using a spider sandwich spot pad and S17+


















She was then foamed again to remove dust and tape residue that was left


















Pat dried again using the wooly mammoth and this is how she was looking


















































































The exterior was then prepared using Swissvax cleaner fluid giving an optimum base for the wax to bond to










































The first of 3 coats of Swissvax Best of Show when then applied










Hazing nicely










Each corner was then raised on a jack in order to dress the tyres with CG natural look trim gel and coat the arch lining with aerospace 303


































As an experiment i then applied the first of 3 coats of Swissvax Autobahn to the wheels to see how it would work over the C5


















The car was then pulled back into the garage and given an inspection. Obviously not comparable to wet sanding but I was impressed at how the Scholl products had assisted in dulling the effect of the orange peel


















































































It was now time to tackle the engine bay


























































































The underside of the bonnet was sealed with Zaino Z2


















Time to make a start on the interior


























Leather was steam cleaned to remove in grained dirt and open the pores


























Then cleaned










































The rest of the interior was cleaned with Megs APC


































































I then conditioned the leather










Back in the garage after all matts and carpets were wet vac'd


























































































The glass was polished with Zaino and then Rain-X was applied as a water repellent










































The sun came out to play so i thought i would take a few pics as you need sunlight to appreciate the finish on grey cars imo


































































































































With winter on the doorstep i felt it necessary to assist the BOS so applied the first of 3 coats of Swissvax Shield










The titanium exhaust was cleaned using WD40










For the purpose of this write up here she is finished. I will be spending the rest of today removing polish residue from previous jobs getting her ready for collection.

I hope you enjoyed this write up
Many thanks
Bruno










































































































































The owner was very pleased and i got to drive her yesterday, all i can say is WOW:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing job mate, that car is mint :argie:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

massive write up, looks much better. 
impressive car aswell


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Crazy car, crazy post (thank you for this) and lovely job!
3XBOS, 3XSHIELD...wow!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

What a stunning Car Very nice write up too buddy. Interesting that you applied Autobahn Over C5.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning. All your details are.

:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely work on a stunning car... 

Nice place to work from as well... :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work buddie lovely car


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> What a stunning Car Very nice write up too buddy. Interesting that you applied Autobahn Over C5.


Dont know about interesting. Ive always been very impressed by C5 but had one of those "I wonder" moments.
My train of thought was, C5 should give lasting protection, the 3 coats of SV AB should give a few months protection from winter salt/ grime etc so in theory once the winter has got the better of the wax the C5 is underneath unscathed.

I will be monitoring my theory:doublesho



Jimmy The Saint said:


> Stunning. All your details are.
> 
> :thumb:


Thats very kind mate. Stunning may be a bit strong. Im blessed to have several close friends who are professional detailers who give me the benefit of their experience and product/ method knowledge. I'd like to think im getting better with each detail I do.
I lucky to have mates with beautiful cars who trust me. The F430 spider in the background of those pics is my next challenge and im quite scared:doublesho


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

ooohh what a car!!

amazing work!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Excellent:thumb:


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Fantastic job and write-up. I learn so much from reading these.

:thumb:


----------



## cm3 (May 4, 2011)

wow - thats a brilliant finish, top work there mate...I remember seeing this car at bmw festival (Gaydon) - stunning car and stunning detail


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..fantastic...How much time between coats of bos and shield?


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

interesting job on a stunning car mate!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Wow..fantastic...How much time between coats of bos and shield?


Around 12 hours between each boat


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

What an interesting car and excellent write up:thumb:
Carbon wheels and an Akrapovic exhaust system - I know how much an Akrapovic silencer for a bike is so I hate to think how much an M3 system is!!
Have you any idea what BHP it has?


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic really have the hots for this BM great detail super enhancement. Just a small critism and suggestion, ditch the air freshner


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

cleslie said:


> What an interesting car and excellent write up:thumb:
> Carbon wheels and an Akrapovic exhaust system - I know how much an Akrapovic silencer for a bike is so I hate to think how much an M3 system is!!
> Have you any idea what BHP it has?


Thanks mate

The Akra exhaust was 4.8k. I had to ask:thumb:

Currently pushing out just over 700bhp and going back in for more power lol

It pulls like nothing I've ever experienced


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Great Work as always Bruno, Really is a pleasure to read your write ups as ive followed most of your previous ones and you just getting better and better.

I have a soft spot for M's Cars but look forward to reading up on the Ferrari 

My only very very small critism is the exhausts, being unlevel.

Otherwise wouldnt mind owning it myself


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

BRUNBERG said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> The Akra exhaust was 4.8k. I had to ask:thumb:
> 
> ...


£4,800 for an exhaust


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work and I wouldnt worry about doing the Ferrari your more than upto it.


----------



## online24 (May 26, 2011)

Great work on a lovely motor! Thanks for the step by step pics and what products were used. 
For people like me just starting out its good to see what products and methods people are using, especially learning from people like yourself who clearly know what they are doing!
Thanks.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great write up on a beast of a car.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Great work and a fantastic write up.
One comment though I would not suggest using tin foil on exposed electrics it could end badly. Cling film would be better.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome work on an awesome car! Have driven a stock one many times and they pull like a train so this one must be something mental!


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

w:doubleshow the next step to this job is taking the car apart then detailing
i mean what a complete and thorough job 

i dont know about drenching the engine though but your the pro 

this is a grate write up and well explained, good read for a :newbie: as it goes step by step

i want to see more like this please :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful car and great work.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning Racing Tank, you done yaself proud mate, If I were spending my money on that beast i would of had the red bits BLACK :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning work i lost count of the foaming the write up must taken you as long as the detail thanks for sharing your work really enjoyed that. Like the mods and the carbon wheels and under the bonnet foaming worked well


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Not enough pics-glad the days of dial up are well gone :wave: Stunning just Stunning


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

All I can say is WOWWWWWW!!!
Fantastic job mate!!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

what a brilliant detail and informative write up. Definitely in my top 3 of the year so far. 
Congratulations on foaming the engine I'd have been scared to death I'm sweating just thinking about it
Daz


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Seen this in the flesh at bluewater 3 series meet last year. 

Seeing is only half the experience, the noise it makes is biblical.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazing, loved reading through that. Loved the snow foam in the bay although dont think i have the bottle of doing that and knowing every single thing was covered.

Awesome M3 too.


----------



## Donbona (Sep 26, 2011)

Dude... thats my car!!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Donbona said:


> Dude... thats my car!!


Jealous! :lol:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Donbona said:


> Dude... thats my car!!


Welcome to DW Taz.

Any time you fancy letting me drive her i will happily oblige:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Amazing car, stunning detail. Just one fly in the ointment - WTF are those wheels and that suspension drop?! Makes a great car look decidedly dodgy.

Other than that, amazing.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I bet it's slow............


----------



## IMMY1 (May 6, 2011)

Top work there big fella , what a beast of a car 
keep up the great work


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> Amazing car, stunning detail. Just one fly in the ointment - WTF are those wheels and that suspension drop?! Makes a great car look decidedly dodgy.
> 
> Other than that, amazing.


As said mate, the wheels and suspension are for purpose. This car pulled over 208 mph at vmax day with 4 people in it, the standard set-up cannot handle this:thumb:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

that m3 is awesome, its gotta be the fastest m3 out there..ABSOLUTELY AWESOME..:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice Work Bruno

I think you could say that's well set for winter now with 6 coats fo wax and the C5/wax combo on the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate

Taz, you lucky git !


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

BRUNBERG said:


> As said mate, the wheels and suspension are for purpose. This car pulled over 208 mph at vmax day with 4 people in it, the standard set-up cannot handle this:thumb:


Fair enough! That's rather nippy! I bet Corsa chavs, angry reps in 2.0TDI Passats/Audis and MPV drivers will still try and race it though!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG what a car, thanks for sharing - stunning work


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

fantastic job done there.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent write-up/pictorial mate, lovely work and finish on an awesome motor, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------

